# end of firefox?



## xchris (Oct 15, 2020)

I am helping a friend to get rid off his linux but its something weird here, there is no firefox on the packages
I tried even a fresh install, no f way, the pkg search returns only the firefox-esr-78 I am pretty sure I have (at the PC at home) the firefox 81.. thats weird, the ISO I am using is the 12.1-RELEASE ...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 15, 2020)

Firefox for amd64 have failed in the latest quarterly build but will be back in a short time in the repository after the next build.


----------



## forquare (Oct 15, 2020)

Looking at the packages section on Freshports for www/firefox
It looks like there isn't a package in quarterly for FreeBSD 12.x-RELEASE on amd64.  There is a package (81.0.1_2,2) on latest packages.
As an aside, I did see that v82 has been committed today, so that will probably be available tomorrow.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 15, 2020)

You must be using the quarterly package repository. www/firefox-81.0.2,2 has been build for 12.1 amd64 quarterly, but hasn't been uploaded to the repositories yet. It should be available later this day or tomorrow.

Build log ( I didn't linked directly, log has ~11 MB):
http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/data/121amd64-quarterly/552153/logs/ firefox-81.0.2,2.log


----------



## xchris (Oct 15, 2020)

thanks folks! but this procedure is a bit BS, I mean if a new version of a package fail to build then there is no package in place...  #facepalm


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't understand. Unless it happened in the last half hour, Firefox 82 is available as a package and a port right now.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 15, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I don't understand. Unless it happened in the last half hour, Firefox 82 is available as a package and a port right now.



If you look closely at the Packages table, package for FreeBSD:12:amd64 quarterly isn't available yet, and only in version 81.x for latest.


----------



## xchris (Oct 15, 2020)

thanks guys for clarifying this, is there any way to follow a more "stable" (Not as "STABLE release") 
repo? or in fact I am using wrong ISO for the installations (says "RELEASE" for sure..)


----------



## fel1x (Oct 15, 2020)

Current VS Stable VS Release
					

Hi guys!  I have a freebsd 7.1-RELEASE.   I have read the difference between STABLE VS CURRENT found here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html  I want to know the difference of RELEASE VS STABLE found something here...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



There is an answer already about this question


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 15, 2020)

xchris said:


> thanks guys for clarifying this, is there any way to follow a more "stable" (Not as "STABLE release")
> repo? or in fact I am using wrong ISO for the installations (says "RELEASE" for sure..)


Your ISO doesn't have anything to do with it (or at least only in the sense if you choose to install the ports-tree from the ISO, which i wouldn't recommend).
The ISO contains (in that sense) just the core/bare OS. If you want to be up-to-date with the packages/programs you install afterwards/additionally (!!), just point your repo-conf _/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf_  to latest instead of quarterly (or do it the correct way, and create your own repo conf in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf


----------



## rootbert (Oct 15, 2020)

The pkg system really is not in its best shape at the moment ... the servers are slow (at least in Europe) and quite alot of builds are broken. Using latest one cannot install chromium since the end of August


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 15, 2020)

rootbert said:


> The pkg system really is not in its best shape at the moment ... the servers are slow (at least in Europe) and quite alot of builds are broken. Using latest one cannot install chromium since the end of August



Right now, chromium gets build again: http://beefy18.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=head-amd64-default&build=p552369_s366713 and then its possible to see what the problem is. BTW, what do you mean with slow? I was able to reach 37 MB/s on my server in Europe.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 15, 2020)

rootbert said:


> The pkg system really is not in its best shape at the moment ... the servers are slow (at least in Europe) and quite alot of builds are broken. Using latest one cannot install chromium since the end of August


I have no issues with pkg at all for quite some time. Chromium however is a separate issue


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 15, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> Right now, chromium gets build again: http://beefy18.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=head-amd64-default&build=p552369_s366713 and then its possible to see what the problem is.



That's the head, FreeBSD:13:amd64, build cluster jail. That jail has no problem building chromium. Here the result from the previous built (enter chromium in "Built ports" search box):





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy18.nyi.freebsd.org
				




For FreeBSD:12:amd64 latest package repository builds look here:




__





						Poudriere Index
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				




The problem with chromium on that server jail is, the build is interrupted by a runaway process after ~32:05 hours, every time ( search in "Failed ports").





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				




Whereas the quarterly FreeBSD:12:amd64 jail has no problems building the port between 21:00 and 28:00 hours:





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org
				




Taking the build times between quarterly and latest jails in account it could be an indication that the latest jail host server hardware might be undersized in the equipment.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 15, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> That's the head, FreeBSD:13:amd64, build cluster jail. That jail has no problem building chromium. Here the result from the previous built (enter chromium in "Built ports" search box):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right, i made a mistake 

Thanks for the additional information. I use quarterly anyway so it's no problem, people who are sitting on the latest can still use your workaround


----------



## a6h (Oct 15, 2020)

The Quaterly Branch was introduced in 2014 (2014Q1) [*]. The 2014Q1 branch was experimental. With the exception of last January, I've never used it (I'm a FreeBSD user since 6.2)
[*] https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2014-April/000079.html


----------



## a6h (Oct 15, 2020)

vigole said:


> With the exception of last January


Now I remember, even that one had nothing to do with ports/head.
Story: AFAIR Xorg switched from devu to udev. I had few bindcode in x11-wm/i3 config file. My keyword went south. I thought it was Xorg fault. I switched to an old branch and problem solved. For next few month, I kept the old branch! There was no progress. Finally I solved the problem, by changing some of the bindcode to bindsym in the i3 config file.


----------

